# Another New Member from Michigan



## graydog9 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello to all,

I've been smoking for a few years using a Smoky Mountian propane smoker, with okay results according to the family and neighbors. 

My wife just bought me a Brinkmann Smoke'N Pit so I could start cooking with charcoal/wood and I started looking around for information so I could actually know what I was doing - the result was I found this great website.

I am really impressd by all the information and tips available.


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ddave (Jun 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.  Tons of great informtion here and lots of folks who are happy to answer any questions you may have.

Dave


----------



## lcruzen (Jun 10, 2008)

Howdy Graydog, You've stopped at the right place for Q. Great bunch here always willing to help. Quite a Michigan representation also.


----------



## seboke (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey Greydog, welcome to the SMF!  Lotsa great people in this gang that are more than willing to lend a hand.


----------



## link (Jun 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from another Michigan Smoker!


----------



## smoke_chef (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey Graydog, 

    Welcome to the site and to the charcoal/wood side of things. I look forward to reading about your smokes and seeing the q-view.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jun 10, 2008)

Graydog - Welcome to the SMF (from Plymouth).  You have come to the right place to get better.  Sounds like you are already rolling along in TBS, though.  We like q-view in case no one has mentioned that yet.


----------



## capt dan (Jun 10, 2008)

welcome aboard the goodship"SMF". You will like it here, and we do have quite a michigan  fan base for sure.

I hope you enjoy the charcoal/wood experience. It takes a lil more patience, but is  very rewarding.

Navigation of this site is tremendous and if you spend some good reading time in the"charcoal smokers" forum, you will be amazed at what you  will find out on your own. Learning by others mistakes and good fortunes. There is also a very good army of interesting folks here who love to help others,especially when they are  barbequing food!

read up on the mods and do them if you possibly can. It will save you time and money, and you'll be the neighborhood Q chef before you know it.


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jun 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Thank you for your kind words. I hope we can continue to enlighten your smoking experience.


----------



## buck wheezer (Jun 10, 2008)

Thought I smelled something good from the west. Welcome! We're all in this together.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 11, 2008)

WOW, Michigan is represented here!!
Welcome Graydog, congrats on Lord Stanley's Cup


----------



## kookie (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome to the smf................Glad to have you here..................Don't forget the q-view............


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF. We are a friendly bunch who like to share good smokes, grillin', and most other outdoor activities. Feel free to ask, you'll get good feedback.


----------



## meowey (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Graydog! Glad to have you here.


----------



## alamar (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome fellow Michigander....The folks here are awesome and provide great advice. I have been here just a short time but have learned from the best....enjoy!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from across the Detroit River.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome Graydog.........


----------



## graydog9 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind words. Just reading the various forums is a great source of information for a newbie.


----------



## richtee (Jun 25, 2008)

Hia Gray...what area ya from? Oakland/Lake Orion here.


----------

